# Were oh were



## Kevster240 (Jun 1, 2017)

Can I find a big red sponge in the uk :wall::wall:

Thanks kev


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried earlier in the year with no success, the states is the only place I could find them, ended up buying the incredimitt

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Dunno if this is any good, I googled Big Red Sponge Europe and it's a place called the rag company, I have no idea if they are any good though. I'd post the link but I dunno if I'm allowed.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Motorgeek stock this in the UK

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1267

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

